
In Running Like A Startup, Nonprofits Find Success - BenjaminTodd
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/nonprofits-find-success-running-like-startup/
======
Avshalom
Certainly if you don't want to make a profit: startups are the ideal model.

------
hamilyon2
I really want to start or support a philanthropy nonprofit. This is such an
under-served area, the real impact is possible. I have no idea where to start
and what to do, though.

~~~
exotree
It is a ton of hardwork that demands a wide variety of skills that often do
not directly contribute to what you want to be changing. That is not to say it
cannot be done, but it can feel like such a grind between selling your vision
and constant fundraising.

------
toxik
What a yodaesque title. How about "Non-profits Find Success In Running Like
Startups"

